# It's Over!



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank GOD it is over! I want to congratulate President Elect Obama for becoming the first black president in our history. I really do mean that. I think it is great. However, I sure wish it could have been someone that was not a socialist.


----------



## stash (Jan 20, 2007)

:sniper:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hopefully somehow the country can come together and he can get some things done that need to be done. We all as a country and specifically the republicans in congress need to just keep being positive and not attempt to undermine Obama when he does things right just because of ideological disagreement in general.

Clinton did some things right so did Bush (although he was a constant victim of what I'm talking about.)

He may surprise us all and do a good job, for the sake of the country I hope he does.

We have a lot bigger enemies than each other and need to focus on those outside threats. The election is over and one of the great things about the USA is we can change our government without bloodshed or violence thats what sepearates us from our enemies.

I am willing to give him a chance and see what happens.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well said as always Bob.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, it's no use typing it all over, Bob already expressed my views perfectly. :thumb:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> We have a lot bigger enemies than each other and need to focus on those outside threats


.

I don't agree with that Bob, I believe Socialist Amerika is creating enemies within our borders. Just wait until Obama asks for your guns to be registered or taken away. We made a big mistake people, and nothing against non-whites either. One thing about change it is never good for everybody. :x :evil:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Buckeye, I understand what your saying. I can't remember the person, but it was someone important, who once said America is to strong and will never fall to an outside enemy, but she will fall from within. 
No nation on earth lasts forever, and eventually we will fall. I agree with the fellow who made the above statement. This very well could be the beginning of the end. Even though McCain strongly supported the Hispanic community they didn't give him more than 25% of the vote. Evidently they are angry about the illegal immigration thing. If they don't respect our laws, and their population continues to grow we are doomed. 
I am afraid this nation may be a victim of racism in the future, but it will not be white racism. 
For now I will cling to optimism in the hopes that we will not loose to many freedoms. After all they do not have a filibuster proof congress. They will do a lot of damage I fear, but without 60% in congress we may be able to recover within the next 50 years. 
I guess what I am getting at is I will try hard to be optomistic, but it will be guarded optimism with a memory of Obamas past performance.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

So are we changing the Whitehouse to the Blackhouse??? I won't be surprised if that is one of the first changes, gots to tone down dis blak stuff. What will it be called, I'm guessing it will have something to do with a palace.

Yep plainsman I'm with you, we are old enough to know we won't be to affected by the young peoples curiosity. If they just keep away from my guns and outdoor pleasures I will stay a good boy.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

buckseye said:


> So are we changing the Whitehouse to the Blackhouse??? I won't be surprised if that is one of the first changes, gots to tone down dis blak stuff.


what an ignorant comment :eyeroll:

The bottom line is the american people viewed Bush as a poor leader of this country and the people wanted something different. They got it. The republicans brought it on themselves.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bucks......he is only half black and was raised by a white mother and white grandmother.

I look for him to do a good job.Interesting in that his biggest job may be in containing the second most powerful person in the country.....Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> what an ignorant comment


Now now behave... :lol: Wheres your sense of humor?? Ignorant should be the word of the day!!

Ken.. If you knew me you would know I don't care what color peoples skin is, content man content.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Ken like all of us we do good in some areas and crappy in others, I just hope his crappy areas don't infringe on anyone's freedoms. It's a give and take world for the crooks in DC, take from the people and give to themselves.


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

Most people try to hide their ignorance... Buckseye just lets his spill out all over his posts :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Most people try to hide their ignorance... Buckseye just lets his spill out all over his posts


Yep people who call others ignorant are real tools. What you talkin bout Willis?? :lol: In my best Gary Coleman voice!! :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Bucks......he is only half black and was raised by a white mother and white grandmother.
> 
> I look for him to do a good job.Interesting in that his biggest job may be in containing the second most powerful person in the country.....Nancy Pelosi.


Actually Ken he is 1/2 white, 12 1/2 black, and 37 1/2 arab.

Kudos to him if he can keep Nancy Pelosi in check.



> The bottom line is the american people viewed Bush as a poor leader of this country and the people wanted something different. They got it. The republicans brought it on themselves.


They sure did bring it on themselves. Most politicians are stupid, so I don't know if I have much hope in them learning anything from this.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

Even Carl Rove said Obama will find the middle ground because he realizes he doesn't have a filibuster proof senate.

My biggest fear is incrementalism where little things are eliminated or restricted until the less observant realize it wasn't someone else that lost something. Example would be things like the assault weapon ban which is like banning certain fishing rods because of how they look, etc.

Hey the man was elected. We're stuck with him for the next four years. It doesn't mean on one side, we have to lay down and play dead, or on the other side, get positively orgasmic about it


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

buckseye wrote:
So are we changing the Whitehouse to the Blackhouse??? I won't be surprised if that is one of the first changes, gots to tone down dis blak stuff.

Plainsman wrote:
Actually Ken he is 1/2 white, 12 1/2 black, and 37 1/2 arab.

Plainsman wrote:
While I am at it you lately said racist attitudes have been presented on this form. Neither Bobm nor I will allow any racism period.

I guess I don't get what the moderators consider racism, period. It's not against the law to say racist things and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but when stuff like this gets said, don't be surprised when someone uses the same right to label you ignorant......


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

One potential good thing that our good friend Buckseye swerved into is it is now a "blackhouse" as he puts it.

This fact takes the steam out of the likes of Al sharpton Jesse jackson types that use supposed racism as a tool to get personal power at great detriment to black society.

Mr. Obama will have the credibility to ask that black people expect more of their children educationally and is a great role model in that regard. He also has a good family structure, something President Johnson with his "great society plan" destroyed when he relaced the need for the black male in the family with a welfare check and government dependence.

That would be a great influence on our society as a whole.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

so i am a tool. hammer or screwdriver?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Take the personal stuff to PMs please, or better yet just let it go and forget it.

thanks


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Bobm said:


> Mr. Obama will have the credibility to ask that black people expect more of their children educationally and is a great role model in that regard. He also has a good family structure, something President Johnson with his "great society plan" destroyed when he relaced the need for the black male in the family with a welfare check and government dependence.
> 
> That would be a great influence on our society as a whole.


**Disclaimer**
Im not racist, the following comment may sound racists, but is said from first hand experience.
**End Disclaimer**

I have little, if any respect for the man right now. But if he can get that out of the black community in our country, he has super kudo's from me. Ive lived in the south, and seen firsthand what these communities are like. The apathy, laziness, disdain, racism and willingness to live on handouts is atrocious. And yes, it is evident in both white and black communities, but prevails in black communities.

He will earn brownie points from me if he can accomplish that. But, he may also end up like Bill Cosby. Black people hate Bill, as he calls for them to hold themselves accountable for where they are and stop blaming ****** or republicans. There is opportunity in this country (contrary to what some would tell you), you just have to get off your *** and get after it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Willy, I consider it racism if he says Obama is unqualified because he is black. I would consider it racism if he said he would not vote for a black. His remark about a blackhouse I didn't consider racism. I wonder if Obama would have cared? I doubt it. I think your bending over backwards to be a kind person, overcompensating so to speak. Look at things for what they are. If Obama actually wanted it to be called the blackhouse instead of the whitehouse would that change anything? No.

I know what your saying willy, and I applaud you for not being tolerant of racism, but try not to overcompensate. It drives people apart when you misjudge them. I'm trying to be optimistic now and hope once the democrats win and get over their Bush hate they can become real people again. Right now I don't see them as tolerant, but the most hate filled people I know.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The problem is not limited to the south if anything the racism is worse in the north IMO. Theres a huge segment of wealthy successful blacks in the Atlanta area that are following white flight out of the city for the same reasons white folks do. I live in a a heavily black upper middle class populated area and we speak about this issue often.

Blacks are more aware of the hypocrisy of the Jessee Jackson than we are, like everybody they know where the real problems lie.

I think Obama is a great role model for young blacks no matter what his political ideology. I hope it helps them see what the path to success really is and that they can realize it if they want to.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I hope I'm wrong. But to paraphrase a questionable American," Today, for the first time in my adult life, I frightened to be an American".


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I predict in 4 years , blacks will hate Obama. Yep they voted for him hoping for a free ride on the backs of working people who are successful. In four years they will look around see that their fat dorito eating butt's are still planted on the sofa, the kids are still dodging bullets on the way to school and now they will not have racism to blame but only themselfs but of course they will not! They will call Obama an uncle tom and blame him. Thats just my :2cents:


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm having too much fun with the political forums today! I better just log off before I get in trouble :beer:

T.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

And its not finally over, its just beginning.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> I predict in 4 years , blacks will hate Obama. Yep they voted for him hoping for a free ride on the backs of working people who are successful. In four years they will look around see that their fat dorito eating butt's are still planted on the sofa, the kids are still dodging bullets on the way to school and now they will not have racism to blame but only themselfs but of course they will not! They will call Obama an uncle tom and blame him. Thats just my :2cents:


Very relevant points here, but too much generalization in regards to blacks.

We just talked about this tonight. 4 years is not a lot of time for radical change in many areas. Yes, he'll have the opportunity for some policy, but can't change it all. In short, he's not the "magic pill" many blacks think or want him to be. Besides, he can't change the culture in America in 4 years.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The way i understand the system the incoming pres has two years of the outgoing pres business to finish before he can start his own full agenda. So we will be living under Repubs rule for the next two years anyway.

I wish Obama much luck and success with his promotion.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

taddy1340 said:


> Bore.224 said:
> 
> 
> > I predict in 4 years , blacks will hate Obama. Yep they voted for him hoping for a free ride on the backs of working people who are successful. In four years they will look around see that their fat dorito eating butt's are still planted on the sofa, the kids are still dodging bullets on the way to school and now they will not have racism to blame but only themselfs but of course they will not! They will call Obama an uncle tom and blame him. Thats just my :2cents:
> ...


Ok Whites will hate him to


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

I already see that not all blacks are happy with Obama. First, he is black, but he is of white upbringing. Second, he was elected, because he "acted like white". Third, the fact he had been elected removes their political platform.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

One thing we all need to realize is that Obama is at the pinnacle of his popularity right now. He can only loose ground from this point forward. No matter what he does he will alienate some of the people that voted for him.


----------

